# Male with one testicle?



## DianeS (Jan 7, 2012)

One of my Angora rabbits is a male that seems to only have one testicle. The other side has a sac that appears the same as the other, but nothing is in it, the skin is just folded in on itself. I pushed around a bit to see what I could feel, and felt nothing. He's a year old (12 months almost exactly).

Any idea what could cause that? Any chance its a temporary thing caused by weather or mild illness? I'm posting in this forum on purpose because my main concern is whether this means he will be unable to breed, or sub-par with breeding. I let him attempt to breed two females a couple months ago, neither breeding took. 

Your thoughts are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Myke (Jan 7, 2012)

So he's a bi-pod as opposed to a tri-pod?  I have never heard of this with rabbits. I have never checked my rabbits that close. I would think as long as the one testicle is functional he would still be able to produce and breed. Humans can produce children with only one?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm no vet, but maybe your Angora male's testicle did not drop.  It could be there, but just may not have dropped down.  And it could be due to the weather.  Extremes can make rabbits sterile as you know.  

Try breeding your does with him now.  A couple of months ago, I would think he was still feeling the affects of the humidity and hot weather.   I agree with Myke, a male can breed with only one testicle.  So maybe giving this buck another chance with your does, see what happens.  You never know.  

And if you worried about genetics and if this one testicle could pop up down the line, you could always take him to a Vet and get an evaluation of this buck.  

This is all I can suggest.  Hope some of it was helpful.  

Good luck.  Please keep us posted.  

K


----------

